# Hanging fabric bags



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I was clicking from one blog to the next on Sunday and found this tutorial


http://www.themotherhuddle.com/tutorial-hanging-fabric-baskets-or-pockets/

I made these Monday evening.










I just used some very old fabric I had to play with. I didn't decide to embroider until I did the smallest one. I tried using decorative stitches on the midsize one but it did not show up well. These would work great as reusable gift bags if you put ribbons on for handles.

I think Bessie Mary's are better colors than mine or The Mother Huddle.

http://bessiemary.blogspot.com/2011/09/squint-and-use-your-imagination.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OOohh... these are so cute! Thanks for sharing the source. How great a few of those would be dolled up in my laundry room!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Perfect idea for a bathroom ensemble.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh how cute. I could find 10 good uses for them.


----------

